# urgent help



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

God am so stupid I can't honestly rem the time I am supposed to do my HGC injection they normal write it in my little book but it was a differnt nurse havin insem on monday est 9 30 DH is take the swimmer in at 7 30 so does that mean I have to inject at 10 pm on sat night oh please help am so blonde and DH is away am just sat here crying because I can t remember


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

About 24-36 hours before the insem, check in your book what time you jabbed last time & work it back from the time of your insem. I didjab at approx 24 hours & less than 24 hours on my 2nd IUI.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

We had to do it 35 hours before egg collection appointment so I would assume that is the same for your insemination time
Good luck


----------



## carrott (Oct 20, 2007)

your clinic maybe open in the morning? Good luck hun x


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

Am so sorry to come across all stupid n cryin etc I am very  dyslexic esp with numbers DH is away and due back sunday am so sorry last time I think I did it at 8 pm but am sure lady said 10 30 can this be right oh god am such a pickle


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

Where are you having your treatment? I only ask because at the JR hospital where we are, they have a 24 hour number where you are put through to the IVF doctor on call through the maternity unit. I'm sure they would rather you call than be upset and run the risk of getting it wrong and messing up this cycle


----------



## emy30 (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm at chester but they are never open on weekend and I didn't get emergency number ill try tho in the morning my mum has just worked out thay 36 hours before is 9 30 on sat night but am gonna phone tom to check god am such a numpty hehe thank you so much for replying x


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2009)

I wish u all the best


----------

